# Tarpon 120???



## berryc516 (Jun 22, 2005)

Is anyone looking to sell a Wilderness Systems Tarpon 120?


----------



## twitch (Jan 29, 2008)

I had mine in the classfieds before christmas and thought I had it sold locally(Outer Banks). The friend of a friend wanted it but is a no show, so I guess it is back in the block. PM me for info if interested.


----------



## straps57 (Nov 19, 2008)

Dont know where you are located but I have a Tarpon 140 I am thinking of selling. Im in Wilmington NC


----------



## haggard1 (Nov 8, 2003)

*Tarpon 140*

How much for the 140? Got pics?


----------



## berryc516 (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey! Quit stealing my post! This is about what *I* want! 

I am *VEEEEERRRY* kidding! I have a little bitty 2dr Honda Civic so the 14 ft probably wouldn't work for me...anything over 12ft might be a little bit much for the little honda...

Haggard, I have actually come across a lot of posts of 140's in my area for good prices. Let me know if you and straps don't work something out and u want me to send you links...I am based in GA so I am not sure if you would be willing to drive down this way...


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

berryc516 said:


> Hey! Quit stealing my post! This is about what *I* want!
> 
> I am *VEEEEERRRY* kidding! I have a little bitty 2dr Honda Civic so the 14 ft probably wouldn't work for me...anything over 12ft might be a little bit much for the little honda...
> 
> Haggard, I have actually come across a lot of posts of 140's in my area for good prices. Let me know if you and straps don't work something out and u want me to send you links...I am based in GA so I am not sure if you would be willing to drive down this way...


Hate to just on and steal a post, but here goes.

1. Don't worry about putting a T140 on a honda civic....where there's a will there's a way. I haul a wide variety of yaks on my 99 Miata. It has a 1 1/2 Reese hith that I fabbed a T bar to rest one end of the yak upon; the other rests on a foam pad on the header rail. The one shown below is a 16 foot Chinook









2. Where IN GA? I'm looking for a T140 for a good price right now. Got Christmas cash burning a hole in my pocket. I work about an hour from Savannah and travel up near Augusta every week.


----------



## TopsailSurf (Aug 8, 2008)

TooBusy, have you checked the GA kayak board? A poster has a T-140 2008 model with paddle and life jacket listed for $700.


----------



## Tailwalker (Jul 24, 2006)

I've got a Tarpon 100 I am selling for 400.00. 2007 model.


----------



## berryc516 (Jun 22, 2005)

The one the one on GKF is one of the ones I was talking about...just got lowered to $700 so you better jump on it! 

Southeast Adventure down your way has one for $800 new! From what I have heard/seen, they are really good people to work with. I am currently in the process of buying the Sand colored Tarpon 120 that is listed! So...don't steal my boat!!! 

...that is an impressive rig! I have to say I've never seen a 'yak on a convertible! Very good solution!


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

berryc516 said:


> The one the one on GKF is one of the ones I was talking about...just got lowered to $700 so you better jump on it!
> 
> Southeast Adventure down your way has one for $800 new! From what I have heard/seen, they are really good people to work with. I am currently in the process of buying the Sand colored Tarpon 120 that is listed! So...don't steal my boat!!!
> 
> ...that is an impressive rig! I have to say I've never seen a 'yak on a convertible! Very good solution!


I'm supposed to look at a used T140 that I can pick up for about $450. I hope it doesn't disappear before I can lay hands on it.

As for yak toting, where there's a will there's a way. I like longer boats for paddling ease, so don't think your Honda is a limiting factor to what you buy.


----------

